# Photo/Scroll Saw of Peter and wilma in the 1970,s and the cut out much later.



## PenPal (Nov 18, 2019)

We had a Photo Studio in the 1970,s in Goulburn N.S.W.,on morning a mate from Queensland visited and took this quick pick of Wilma and Me.

The Scroll Saw pic from a mate in the US later on he asked me to send the pic so he could make the cut out one for us

The copies on the kitchen table.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 18, 2019)

Scroller did a good job with it for sure. That process is very popular in the scrolling world.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice photo of you both, thanks for sharing.


----------



## magpens (Nov 18, 2019)

What a lucky guy !!! . 

What a lucky gal !!! . 

Thanks for sharing, Peter !!! . 

1970s eh ? . That's when we lived in Oz ... '69 - '79 (Adelaide). . Wish I had known you then !!!


----------



## leehljp (Nov 18, 2019)

That is a great picture and great job with the Scrollsaw! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mark james (Nov 18, 2019)

45'ish years ago....  What an awesome picture Peter.  An inspiration for many reasons.  I'm humbled and appreciate your thought to share.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi Mate!  I have seen the great picture of you and Wilma, but not the very neat scroll saw image.  Very nice; very special!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 18, 2019)

That is very very nice!


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 18, 2019)

A good looking couple. Thanks for sharing this with us Peter.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 19, 2019)

that's really nice peter! thankyou


----------



## pshrynk (Nov 19, 2019)

Cool stuff!  Any idea what the technique was?


----------



## skiprat (Nov 19, 2019)

Having seen the picture in your home, I can say that neither of you have changed a bit.....
Well ok......just a tiny bit. The years have been very kind to both of you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> Cool stuff!  Any idea what the technique was?


There are many conversion programs used by scrollsawers to convert photos to scrollsaw patterns such as this.

https://www.rapidresizer.com/home/2012/10/1/free-scroll-saw-portrait-software-online-windows-mac


----------

